# These 'Blue'- Diamond rhom's...



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm buying a little rhom off a local member that was purchased from Massive Aggression as a 'Blue' diamond rhom. I'm not big on the whole gold, black, blue issue but am aware that there is indeed a bit different look with the various non-black rhom's. With this blue look is it really that blue? More just a curiosity.

Fill me in


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

at certain angles with light you can see a slight blue hue but like i said it's all about the angle of the dangle


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, in my case, whenever my lights turned off during the day time is when i see most of the blue coloration of my blue diamond.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Those diamonds don't really have much as blue scales go but they have a light blueish green almost kinda hue to em. I think there are pics still up of em in mates forum


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Pat- I bought my fish from Shark Aquarium and told him I wanted a very nice rhom for a show tank. I did't specify what color rhom, blue, highback, gold....ect. I just wanted a nice fish. Fluffy in the link below was collected in Peru near the Iquitos/Rio Itaya. The blue hue is present most of the time and i believe changes based on diet and amount of lighting and angle of the fish. I have a 120w flouresent fixture and I block some light with pieces of foil.
His color has become more vivid as time goes buy. In the 3.5 years I have had him.. he has gone from about 7-10"

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...6&hl=fluffy


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

No0dles said:


> at certain angles with light you can see a slight blue hue but like i said it's all about the angle of the dangle


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

The one I bought close to 3 weeks ago (you can see a pic of him in my Brandtii pic thread) was sold as just a black piranha. In most situations you don't see any unusual coloring, but if you're looking at it from a different angle (as someone mentioned earlier), then you'll see a purplish hue to it. I don't have any lights for the tank, just natural light through a window.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My blue diamond had some sweet coloring when I first got it, but now it seems to be washed out to almost what my black diamonds look like. IDK what's up with that, but it's still a sweet looking fish.

I'm thinking diet maybe? I would think shrimp, squid, talapia, and smelt would be good though.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Blue Flame said:


> My blue diamond had some sweet coloring when I first got it, but now it seems to be washed out to almost what my black diamonds look like. IDK what's up with that, but it's still a sweet looking fish.
> 
> I'm thinking diet maybe? I would think shrimp, squid, talapia, and smelt would be good though.


This is what I was curious about. My big rhom was really dark when I first got him.... he was fresh out of the river and had these black flames that disappeared after a few months. I'm guessing it's the water parameter change.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I do notice the blue hue as being more prominent when he gets on his smelt kick


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sunlight will bring out the most blue, way better than flash light, at least in my case.

here's my blue, no flash light, you can see it's as dark as any black rhom.








here's him with flashlight.








here's with some sunlight shinning on him, I had all my blinds closed so only minimum sunlight on him but is enough to do the job.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I think I know what is making my blue D kinda washed out in color. It's gotta be the gravel. That's the only thing I've changed since I got it. I had a dark red/brown gravel before, and now it's more of a natural white mix.

This is what it looks like now.

Before:









Now:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Excellent posts guys!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

So Pat, did you get the "blue" diamond rhom yet? make sure post some pics when you do.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

[quote name='Blue Flame' date='Jul 2 2009, 08:29 PM' post='2390852']
I think I know what is making my blue D kinda washed out in color. It's gotta be the gravel. That's the only thing I've changed since I got it. I had a dark red/brown gravel before, and now it's more of a natural white mix.

yeah its the gravel. try using black gravel and a dark background, that'll really darken him up.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Its all about the reflectors of the scales and the angles you look at them


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No0dles said:


> at certain angles with light you can see a slight blue hue but like i said it's all about the angle of the dangle


Very True, here is a pic of mine at 6" with and without the flash. The purple is more visible if shot on an angle from tail to head compared to head to tail angle.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> at certain angles with light you can see a slight blue hue but like i said it's all about the angle of the dangle


Very True, here is a pic of mine at 6" with and without the flash. The purple is more visible if shot on an angle from tail to head compared to head to tail angle.
View attachment 183823

View attachment 183824

[/quote]
Beautiful 6 incher you there, do you know the collection?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ja said:


> at certain angles with light you can see a slight blue hue but like i said it's all about the angle of the dangle


Very True, here is a pic of mine at 6" with and without the flash. The purple is more visible if shot on an angle from tail to head compared to head to tail angle.
View attachment 183823

View attachment 183824

[/quote]
Beautiful 6 incher you there, do you know the collection?
[/quote]
I forget. I got this guy off of rhomkeeper who bought it from George. George supposedly caught this fish himself and broght it back. Next time I see rhomkeeper on i'll ask him if you don't find out before me Ja'eh


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Giggles said:


> at certain angles with light you can see a slight blue hue but like i said it's all about the angle of the dangle


Very True, here is a pic of mine at 6" with and without the flash. The purple is more visible if shot on an angle from tail to head compared to head to tail angle.
View attachment 183823

View attachment 183824

[/quote]
Very nice







but it all about the light angles off the scales and different types of light show more then others


----------

